
Augmented reality powers a cognitive assistant for the blind - Luc
https://elifesciences.org/articles/37841
======
Luc
Check out 'Video 1' under Results. It shows a man navigating through a
building not known to him, guided by the AR calling out to him using spatial
positioning of the voices.

